# Precipitação anual na Madeira



## jlms82 (2 Fev 2009 às 12:11)

Boas!

Alguém me poderá informar onde posso obter dados relativos à precipitação anual da ilha da Madeira desde 1980? Basta-me apenas o valor total para cada ano. Obrigado desde já .

Cumprimentos


----------



## stormy (5 Mar 2009 às 11:56)

se fores ao IM  podes ter de graça os graficos termopluviometricos do funchal (  as zonas N  e altas da madeira sao mais pluviosas).


----------

